# Jeff Nippard - Push Workout



## NbleSavage (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## stonetag (Feb 11, 2018)

Seems like a sharp guy, uses proven methods with his own slight personal form tweaks which would apply to any individual. The great thing is he isn't saying every 2 seconds, "Do this and get huge!".


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 11, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Seems like a sharp guy, uses proven methods with his own slight personal form tweaks which would apply to any individual. The great thing is he isn't saying every 2 seconds, "Do this and get huge!".



I like him for exactly that reason. He cites good research and his claims all seem to be realistic & not based on a gimmick.

Plus his girlfriend / fiance is a genius & amazingly hot.

Young lad is doing a'ight for himself.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 11, 2018)

Good vid, he sticks with basic principles which are always solid. now a days you see a lot of weird shit going on in the gym because of the big juice heads on ig who bastardize everything and then it’s monkey see monkey do.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 11, 2018)

Stopped listening when he correlated strength on bench press with pec size.
i agree with Dorian at least pertaining to my body.
flat bench is not the most optimal choice for building mass on pecs.
when I added in a day specifically for incline db work I noticed size increase more rapidly than ever before.
flat bench for me: front deltoid and triceps primary muscles worked.
pecs were secondary. Regardless of weight.
monkey see monkey do. Parrots.
ymmv


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2018)

SuperBane said:


> Stopped listening when he correlated strength on bench press with pec size.
> i agree with Dorian at least pertaining to my body.
> flat bench is not the most optimal choice for building mass on pecs.
> when I added in a day specifically for incline db work I noticed size increase more rapidly than ever before.
> ...



He was quick to point out that correlation =/= causation in the study he cited on that point.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 12, 2018)

Science says... but a lot of bodybuilders will say inc dumbells or even cable work best stimulates the chest


----------



## stonetag (Feb 12, 2018)

We have had the 'Science vs. Experience" debate, I think we came to the conclusion that a little of both was possibly the answer? Theory=A collection of propositions to illustrate the principles of a subject.


----------



## Mythos (Feb 15, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Science says... but a lot of bodybuilders will say inc dumbells or even cable work best stimulates the chest



For a while I stayed away from presses even db almost all together due to an injury and much to my surprise tons of cables at different angles did amazing things for my chest.


----------



## stanley (Feb 15, 2018)

good stuff but nothing new to me


----------



## Patriot1405 (Feb 16, 2018)

His entire video series is very informative.


----------

